# 1972 Trim tag decode please



## BK455 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am new this site, just joined. I have done skylark/gs and malibu/ss, and just bought this 72 convertible. I know how to read trim tags, but there are no decodeing sites for lemans that i have been able to find. Your help is much appreciated. The trim tag is as follows:
St 72 23867 Pon167711 Bdy
Tr 276
03c A51 63 B pnt

Thank you.
Dennis


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

St 72 23867  72 = year, 238 may be a 235 for lemans/gto, 67=convertible;
Pon167711 Bdy Pon= Car built in Pontiac Mi, 167711= fisher body number
Tr 276 interior color=black
03c Build date=3rd week of March
A51 Code for bucket seats
63 B pnt  63 = Anaconda Gold Paint, B= Black top


----------



## BK455 (Mar 13, 2009)

*72 trim tag, lemans*

Thanks Randy,
I do not understand this sentence, "St 72 23867 72 = year, 238 may be a 235 for lemans/gto", it may be 235? If it were a gto that number WOULD have been 235? Sorry for the confusion, but i am new to the pontiacs.
Thanx for your help,
Dennis


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In 72 the GTO was *not* a seperate model as it was in 66 thru 71 (242), The GTO option was added to the lemans in 64, 65 and 72. The code you listed 238 is not a valid model code for a Lemans, 235 was the correct model code. 

The vin number also includes a code for the engine, the GTO used 3 engines in 72, the 5th digit in the vin for a GTO should be a T = 400, Y = 455 and X = 455HO.

A 72 GTO was listed as a Lemans (235) and to verify your car may have been a GTO you will need to order a PHS Report that will include a build sheet and billing history.


----------



## Murder56 (Mar 21, 2017)

I know this is an old thread but Ive seen this question asked on several forums and I actually just bought a one owner 1972 Lemans Sport Convertible with the same Trim tag series 23867 I was decoding. The VIN shows it as a G code luxury lemans and fender emblems say sport. It is my guess that series 38 has been left out of most literature and designates a lemans sport convertible as I have not seen a code for that anywhere but production numbers show 3500 made and mine is extremely original with no repaints or body repairs.


----------

